# Spider Webs in Terrarium. Huge problem or no?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So I noticed light Spider Webbing just underneath the Glass at the top of the terrarium far away from the Frogs (17 Inches).

Is this something that I really have to be concerned about or no?

I mean I will take it out ASAP but I have to go to work too.

I do not know how long that it has been there.

I have seen other Spider Webs near the Terrarium though too if that helps any.

I take them down but they still appear now and then.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

depends on what kind of spider it is.....black widow...problem


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

They are not Black Widows.

Is a common Spider going to attack a Dart Frog though?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

What kind of spiders have you seen around the tank? Could be daddy long legs/ celler spiders? I have these in my basement around my vivs and frog racks. I have found baby ones in a couple vivs making webs.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What kind of frog? There are stories of small frogs getting tangled in the web. Do a search on 'spider' and you'll see a variety of opinions. Mine is that you should get rid of it. Enlightened Rogue will tell you to burn the tank and then move.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have found a froglet being fed upon by a spider.... so depending on the spider and it's size, it can be a problem.. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

frogface said:


> ...Enlightened Rogue will tell you to burn the tank and then move.


I would have to agree with him


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Unfortunately when you have prey (fruit flies) you have hunters.

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

1995sportster883 said:


> Unfortunately when you have prey (fruit flies) you have hunters.
> 
> Adam


So true, but I sure do despise those little critters. They give me the willies!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

So did I in the past, but I have red rumps now that I feed pinky mice 

Adam


----------



## Cory2 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd take it out,no sense in risking the frogs safety


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

I would also take it out. I had a similar situation. I was finished setting a tank (Just added the frogs) when I noticed a large web in the back by the waterfall. I was a little skeptical about just using my hands to remove it. We also dont have black widows where I come from but maybe as a hitch hiker on a plant or drift wood i added. In the end, the frogs must have eaten it.... just be careful, you never know.


----------

